# Comment créer un cd de démarrage



## toto (25 Janvier 2002)

Hello à tous, suis pas très fûté avec ce genre de manipulation - j'aimerais créer un cd de démarrage avec Norton Share Lib dans le dossier extension pour pour pourvoir défragmenter mon HD à partir du CD; j'ai Toast 5, je fais quoi: je glisse un cd vierge, je copie le dossier système entier de mon disque dur et je dis "fais-en un disque de démarrage" ("make bootable disk" ou qqch comme ça) - ce serait aussi simple que ça? Et ça marcherait? Merci de vos conseils!!

[25 janvier 2002 : message édité par toto]


----------



## Bernard53 (25 Janvier 2002)

C'est presque ça, à la différence qu'il ne faut pas copier le Dossier Système de votre disque dur, beaucoup trop gros, mais plutôt celui, par exemple, qui est sur le CD fourni avec votre Mac ou tout autre trouvé sur un CD qui démarre sur votre Mac. Lisez aussi l'Aide de Toast qui ne sera pas inutile.

Salutations.


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2002)

Dans Toast, il faut sélectionner Volume Mac (pour en faire un cd bootable, faire une image disque (avec les utilitaires du HD) du dossier système que tu veux et le graver et normalement tu peux démarrer dessus.
Pourquoi tu n'utilises pas le cd d'origine pour fragmenter ton disque depuis celui-ci ?
Flo.


----------



## toto (28 Janvier 2002)

à Florentdesvosges: merci pour le truc, en fait je ne peux pas utiliser le cd d'origine pour la simple et bonne raison que j'ai la version 5 de Norton Utilities, qui si elle marche bien sur les G4 1ère génération ne fonctionne pas sur les suivantes...à cause d'un obscur problème de firmware m'a-t-on dit...d'où nécessité de créer un cd de démarrage avec les logiciels système de mon G4 et Norton, bien sûr...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2002)

apropos de cet obscure probleme de fireware, jy suis confronté aussiaucun outil de reparation a ma connaissance.
qui peux m'en apprendre plus?


----------

